#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > تجربیات: چند فایل  کوچک و مفید batch

## sabz1

برای این که با سرعت  مشخصات رم را ببینیم کافی روی فایل اول کلیک راست کنید کلمه memorychip را کپی کنیم و روی فایل دابل کلیک کنیم و داخلش کلیک راست و پیست را بزنیم واینتر.


برای این که تاریخ نصب ویندوز را ببینیم


تشخیص 32 و 64 بیتی بودن ویندوز


برای فعال کردن ادمینستور حتما  و حتما کلیک راست و as administrator  را بزنید


برای غیر فعال کردن ادمینستور حتما  و حتما کلیک راست و as administrator  را بزنید


با اجازه اساتید می تونیم کلیک راست کنیم و با edit  چند کد را ترکیب کنید مثلا دیدن 32 و 64 بیتی و تاریخ نصب

تجربیاتتون را در میان بزارید با تشکر

----------

*dbchista*,*جمشيدا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

